# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Ahorro de agua y energía

## Embalses

Ahorro de agua y energía


	 	 		 Los vecinos de Pizarra han podido acudir esta tarde hasta la Casa de la Cultura para conocer algunos consejos para reducir los gastos energéticos e hídricos dentro del domicilio. Una charla enmarcada dentro de la semana de la naturaleza que comenzó el lunes, y en la que se ha hecho análisis comparativos sobre vitrocerámicas frente a hornillas de gas, bombillas de bajo consumo y las tradicionales o los calentadores de agua eléctricos y de butano.

Y es que hay pequeños trucos que ayudan a bajar el gasto de recursos a la vez que bajarían las facturas. Porque poca gente cae en la cuenta de que el agua que cae del grifo antes de que salga el agua caliente sirve para regar las plantas, o que una elección adecuada en las plantas del jardín puede significar un riego mínimo. Además, se han dado a conocer algunas modificaciones que se pueden hacer en los grifos para un mayor ahorro.

Dentro de esta iniciativa de reducir el consumo de agua, el ayuntamiento solicitó que hoy no se utilizasen los grifos de siete a siete y cuarto, al igual que proponen que mañana de ocho a ocho y cuarto no se emplee la electricidad.

Dentro de las actividades de esta misma semana, mañana en el rastrillo se realizará un cambio de bolsas de plástico por otras ecológicas a las doce de la mañana.


*redacción gtv* http://www.guadalhorcetv.com/VerNoti...dArticulo=5535

----------


## No Registrado

Yo también aprovecho el agua de la ducha hasta que sale caliente, para regar las plantas o fregar.
También me comentaron que habian unos ahorradores de agua para el lavabo y la ducha, los prové y son buenismos, pues si que ahorran mucho, y dan la sensación que sale mucha más agua.
Estos que tengo son un poco dificiles de encontrar en Ferreterias, pero hay una web que los distribuye.www.ecologicbarna.com
Bueno......a seguir ahorrando que se vienen las vacas flacas jajajajaja

----------


## sas93

:Smile: hola me podríais decir de donde puedo sacar un gráfico o información sobre la cantidad de agua los embalses de madrid en los últimos 10 o 5 años, por favor. Es para un trabajo

----------


## Xuquer

> hola me podríais decir de donde puedo sacar un gráfico o información sobre la cantidad de agua los embalses de madrid en los últimos 10 o 5 años, por favor. Es para un trabajo


Hola bienvenido al foro  :Wink:   espero te sirva, ya me dirás la nota  :Big Grin: 

http://www.embalses.net/provincia-45-madrid.html

----------


## sas93

> hola bienvenido al foro   espero te sirva, ya me dirás la nota :d
> 
> http://www.embalses.net/provincia-45-madrid.html


gracias!!!!!

----------


## REEGE

Manual de ahorro de agua
El agua es un bien escaso en nuestros municipios.  Con la finalidad
de contribuir a un mejor uso de este recurso, les proponemos un conjunto de medidas que
hemos recogido en este Manual de Ahorro de Agua. Se trata de una serie de recomendaciones
que si se llevan a la práctica suponen un cambio de hábitos en su utilización. Con ello se
contribuye a un beneficio colectivo y a una mejora del entorno natural.
¿Cómo contribuir a la reducción de este consumo?
Instalando economizadores de agua en el hogar.
La contribución de cada vivienda a la reducción del consumo puede empezar con la instalación
de unos sencillos economizadores en los grifos, duchas e inodoros que permiten ahorrar hasta
un 40% del agua que se consume, sin restar comodidad al usuario. Impiden, simplemente, la
salida de un caudal excesivo de agua (incorporan reductores de caudal), agregando por
contrapartida distintos mecanismos, tales como microdispersores o aireados que logran
obtener un mayor volumen de agua con menor caudal.
En el caso de los inodoros, nos encontramos con que muchos modelos antiguos utilizan más
agua de la necesaria (10-15 litros son excesivos). El criterio ahorrador fija la capacidad máxima
de la cisterna del WC en 6 litros, aunque la normativa española fije esta capacidad en 9 litros
(norma UNE 67-001-88).
Instalando economizadores en los grifos duchas e inodoros, una vivienda de tres personas
puede conseguir un ahorro de agua aproximado de 95.000 litros anuales,
dependiendo del tipo de calentador de agua utilizado y de los hábitos de consumo de agua
caliente en la vivienda. Si todas las viviendas de residentes lo hicieran ahorraríamos cerca de
un Hm3 anual.
Evitando que se malgaste el agua inútilmente.
1/ Mientras espera que salga agua caliente de la ducha por ejemplo, aproveche para llenar
recipientes y utilícelos para múltiples usos (váter, riego de macetas, lavar la ropa...).También es
recomendable instalar una válvula termostática (mezcla de agua fría y caliente) en la salida del
termo, para no perder el tiempo, agua y energía obteniendo la temperatura deseada.
2/ Para lavar los platos en el fregadero, no lo haga con el grifo abierto, llene antes las picas.
3/ No descongele los alimentos con agua, sáquelos con suficiente tiempo de antelación para
que no sea necesario malgastar el agua.
4/ Cierre el grifo mientras se lava los dientes, ahorrará unos 20 litros cada vez que lo haga.
5/ Acostúmbrese a tomar una ducha en lugar de un baño.
6/ Pare el agua mientras se enjabona en la ducha, ahorrará unos 30 litros cada vez.
7/ El agua que utiliza para hervir huevos, aprovéchela para regar las plantas, les aportará
nutrientes de la cáscara de huevo.
Reduciendo pérdidas en la instalación doméstica.
Las fugas son uno de los mayores problemas a la hora de controlar el consumo de agua.
Pueden ser debidas a una instalación defectuosa en el recorrido de las cañerías desde el
contador hasta los grifos, o ser fugas visibles causadas por goteos en los grifos o en los
inodoros. Siempre le saldrá más barato llamar a tiempo a un fontanero o arreglar usted mismo
las fugas, que tener que pagar por un agua que no se consume.
Con la lavadora.
Cada vez que lava utiliza cerca de 100 litros de agua dependiendo del modelo, y entre 1 y 2
Kwh de energía (buena parte de la energía se invierte en calentar el agua y no en hacer girar el
tambor). Estos consumos medios están calculados para el programa de algodón a 60ºC, pero
el consumo de agua y energía varía mucho de un programa a otro (entre 20 y 50 litros de
diferencia de consumo de agua entre el programa de algodón a 90ºC y el sintético a 40ºC, y se
produce un incremento exponencial del consumo de energía, de hasta 6 veces más Kwh, de un
programa a otro.
A la hora de utilizarla:
- Si no es de carga regulable, utilícela siempre llena, ahorrará agua y energía porque hará
menos lavados. El programa opcional de media carga de algunas lavadoras, ahorra agua y
energía, pero el consumo por kilo de ropa se incrementa un 30% respecto al consumo de la
lavadora llena (se recomienda utilizarla sólo cuando se tenga mucha prisa).
- Excepto cuando la ropa está muy sucia, utilice programas con temperatura moderada (30-
50ºC).
A la hora de comprar una nueva:
- Se debe elegir una de bajo consumo (65 litros de agua por lavado como máximo, normativa
europea; 1.035 Kwh por lavado como máximo, normativa europea). Ahorrará una media de
12.000 litros al año de agua por vivienda.
Con el lavavajillas.
Cada vez que limpia los platos utiliza entre 20 y 40 litros de agua, dependiendo del modelo, con
un consumo por cubierto que puede superar los dos litros. Los modelos normales hacen 1
prelavado en caliente (60ºC), uno o dos aclarados en frío, un aclarado en caliente con
abrillantador y un secado. El consumo de energía es de alrededor de 2 Kwh por lavado.
A la hora de utilizarlo:
- Si no es de carga regulable, utilícelo siempre lleno, ahorrará agua y energía, porque hará
menos lavados.
A la hora de comprar uno nuevo:
- Hay que elegir uno de bajo consumo de agua (máximo de 1,85 litros/cubierto por lavado) y
energía (máximo de 1,5 Kwh por lavado sin prelavado). El consumo inferior de agua implicará
necesariamente ahorro de energía (menos agua que calentar y temperatura inferior del agua,
ya que 45 ó 50ºC son suficientes).
Lavando el coche.
Un lavacoches consume entre 20 y 35 litros de agua que, normalmente, se reutiliza después de
un proceso sencillo de depuración propio, mucho menos que si limpiamos el coche con la
manguera (en 10 minutos se consumen 200 litros o más). También ahorrará mucha agua si
utiliza un cubo y una esponja.
Con las piscinas.
Si la mantiene cubierta mientras no la utiliza, reduce la evaporación. Si la limpia a menudo (una
vez por semana) no tendrá que cambiar el agua durante algunos años.

----------


## culipardo

Creo que hay mucha gente concienciada, que intenta seguir estas medidas u otras parecidas. Lo malo es que luego cuando ves los aspersores regando maiz en plena Mancha a las dos de la tarde y con 40º a la sombra se te baja el alma a los pies.

----------


## Salut

> Creo que hay mucha gente concienciada, que intenta seguir estas medidas u otras parecidas. Lo malo es que luego cuando ves los aspersores regando maiz en plena Mancha a las dos de la tarde y con 40º a la sombra se te baja el alma a los pies.


Toda la razón del mundo. Y lo peor es lo que no se ve: los fertilizantes de esos aspersores, que nos contaminan un agua que deberíamos poder beber.

----------


## cantarin

La Mancomunidad de Aguas del Sorbe vuelve a lograr otro ahorro de agua en este año

http://www.guadalajaradosmil.es/noti...eptiembre.html

*De enero a septiembre se han cosumido 1.151.421 metros cúbicos menos*

400000 personas logran ahorrar 1,1 hm3 en 9 meses, lo que supone más de una semana de consumo en toda la zona de influencia. Sigamos así para evitar volver a pasar apuros como el año pasado antes de las lluvias.

Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

Ais, estaba buscando un docu que vi sobre la vida en las buhardillas estas enanas de parís. Todo un ejemplo de ahorro de agua.

Como no tienen baño, se suben el agua en un orinal y lo utilizan primero para lavarse la cara, luego para las partes íntimas, luego sobacos, pies y finalmente para sus deposiciones. Todo con los mismos 3 o 4 litros  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Ais, estaba buscando un docu que vi sobre la vida en las buhardillas estas enanas de parís. Todo un ejemplo de ahorro de agua.
> 
> Como no tienen baño, se suben el agua en un orinal y lo utilizan primero para lavarse la cara, luego para las partes íntimas, luego sobacos, pies y finalmente para sus deposiciones. Todo con los mismos 3 o 4 litros


 No hace falta Salut, nos hacemos una idea  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

No hay que irse a París. En el centro de Madrid, hace unos años, la gente hacía lo mismo.

----------

